# Newly Diagnosed



## A@my (Feb 15, 2022)

I am newly diagnosed Type 1, I'm on my third week of insulin and the weight which I had lost has slowly crept back up. I know that everyone is different but does anyone have any tips on trying to continue to lose weight? TIA


----------



## Inka (Feb 15, 2022)

I wouldn’t try just now. Let your body recover and re-stabilise itself and it’s weight. It’s absolutely normal to lose weight prior to diagnosis, then put it back on plus a tiny bit more. The body does this because it’s quite literally been starving. Once it gradually realises all’s ok again, your weight should stabilise.

Once that’s happened, if you need to lose weight you’ll need to follow a diet like anyone else and adjust your insulin. Are you carb counting and adjusting your bolus/meal insulin?


----------

